# Indesign CS6 and Lion 10.7.4



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Not sure if this is limited to the RMBP's or any computer running 10.7.4 and Indesign CS6, but its a nightmare. Indesign is constantly crashing when making pdf's packaging files, updating links, its virtually unusable. I am downloading CS5 again to reinstall that, hopefully that runs stable. Not sure if its limited to the entire CS6 family or just indesign, but a heads up, seems others are having the same problems with CS6 and 10.7.4. 

Glad I didn't wipe my old MacBook Pro's hard drive incase I need to go back to that till this is sorted. 

Strange thing is, my RMBP was running perfect on friday, and nothing new has been installed or changed.


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Suggest joining here B4Print.com - Index

I am not on Lion and many are not. Not CS6 either but many on that site are. You will get help for sure.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

ChilBear said:


> Suggest joining here B4Print.com - Index
> 
> I am not on Lion and many are not. Not CS6 either but many on that site are. You will get help for sure.


I only made the switch to Lion because of the new computer, I dont have a choice in using SL anymore. I have CS5 as a backup, it runs fine no issues that I can see. I did a reinstall of Lion, it fixed a bit glitch I was having, hopefully fixed whatever happened to Indesign.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

I am running Lion and CS6, and currently running it with no issues either. So your reinstall may have been the fix. 

When I upgraded to CS6 I also upgraded my MacPro with a SSD so I did a fresh install of Lion and then CS6 and then the rest, weeding out a lot of stuff I never used or barely used because of size constraints of the smaller disk size of the SSD. I never did have an issue but thinking you may have had a bad preference file for InDesign left over from CS5 causing your conflict and eventual crashing issue. Of course the fresh install would have removed that.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

simon said:


> I am running Lion and CS6, and currently running it with no issues either. So your reinstall may have been the fix.
> 
> When I upgraded to CS6 I also upgraded my MacPro with a SSD so I did a fresh install of Lion and then CS6 and then the rest, weeding out a lot of stuff I never used or barely used because of size constraints of the smaller disk size of the SSD. I never did have an issue but thinking you may have had a bad preference file for InDesign left over from CS5 causing your conflict and eventual crashing issue. Of course the fresh install would have removed that.


What version of Lion are you running?

There is a whole thread on the problem on adobes website. It crashes whenever a warning dialogue box pops up, so if you delete a page in indesign that has content, it would normally warn you that you would lose the content, instead it just crashes. An indesign pref file was uploaded that had those warnings checked to never show again, so that has fixed my problem for now.

Adobe Forums: InDesign CS5 Crashes with Warning Dialog Box

Adobe acknowledges InDesign crashes with Apple's 2012 MacBooks


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

wonderings said:


> What version of Lion are you running?]


As stated before - the latest 10.7.4, with all updates to CS6 as well.

No issues


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

simon said:


> As stated before - the latest 10.7.4, with all updates to CS6 as well.
> 
> No issues



From what I read its effecting new 2012 MacBook Pros, not just the RMBP. I think older models are fine.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Adobe's response as of yesterday was to roll back OSX 10.7.4 to the prior version - not an option for people with the latest machines though. Seems to affect all IvyBridge models.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

CanadaRAM said:


> Adobe's response as of yesterday was to roll back OSX 10.7.4 to the prior version - not an option for people with the latest machines though. Seems to affect all IvyBridge models.


Yes, thats what it appears for all the newest MBP's. I was able to get around it with some preference file that had the warning dialogue boxes checked to never show again. So at least I was able to find a work around. Was going to have to go back to my old MacBook Pro and get that working again in order to keep jobs moving.


----------

